# DD: What does it mean when the order total is higher than what was shown on the offer / acceptance screen?



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

Does it mean that the customer left an additional tip after the delivery?

I have seen this a few times, and it was showing immediately after sliding the complete delivery option in the app. Meaning that the customer would have had to leave the additional tip between the time that the order was placed and the time that the order was delivered, either en route or as I slid the arrive on the app.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Thilly Gooth said:


> Does it mean that the customer left an additional tip after the delivery?
> 
> I have seen this a few times, and it was showing immediately after sliding the complete delivery option in the app. Meaning that the customer would have had to leave the additional tip between the time that the order was placed and the time that the order was delivered, either en route or as I slid the arrive on the app.
> 
> View attachment 433776


I've never done any delivery 
because I've always had trips
You have to go get the stuff 
drive it over and walk it to the door
Was the base pay on that trip just $5?


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

When they first changed the pay model last year, DD was showing exactly what a driver would make on the offer screen. Once they saw people start waiting for an offer like the one you got, they stopped that and started what you see there.

IMHO, it’s a manipulation technique to get you thinking you’ll make more than what shows up on the screen so you’ll accept more offers. I don’t risk it. I just go based of what’s on the offer screen.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> When they first changed the pay model last year, DD was showing exactly what a driver would make on the offer screen. Once they saw people start waiting for an offer like the one you got, they stopped that and started what you see there.
> 
> IMHO, it's a manipulation technique to get you thinking you'll make more than what shows up on the screen so you'll accept more offers. I don't risk it. I just go based of what's on the offer screen.


Sometimes this happens when order is placed directly with restaurant and DD has no idea what or how much order is.
This happens a lot with Chipotle.

That base pay is insulting.


----------



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

@OLDSCHOOLPARAD makes complete sense, I get it.

@25rides7daysaweek unless I'm doing my long commute, I'm now turning off rideshare. Only turning on rideshare when in DF mode, accepting $20+ only if ideal, $40+ otherwise. For now. Seeing how things go.

For rideshare, only turning on Comfort and X, since I have some delivery gear and car camping supplies taking up the extra space that would normally allow me to do XL.


----------



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

IR12 said:


> That base pay is insulting.


Seemed about standard for South Bay deliveries around this time. At least for orders with tips. Whole 'nother thread on DD stealing tips


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thilly Gooth said:


> Does it mean that the customer left an additional tip after the delivery?
> 
> I have seen this a few times, and it was showing immediately after sliding the complete delivery option in the app. Meaning that the customer would have had to leave the additional tip between the time that the order was placed and the time that the order was delivered, either en route or as I slid the arrive on the app.
> 
> View attachment 433776


The latest in DD LEGAL news...


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

It means DD is withholding information.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

IR12 said:


> Sometimes this happens when order is placed directly with restaurant and DD has no idea what or how much order is.
> This happens a lot with Chipotle.
> 
> That base pay is insulting.


Thanks this is good info to know.


----------

